# Here comes Ida!



## Rene (Feb 5, 2021)

Well I think I will have an opportunity to test my Genset solution with hurricane Ida. Firman TRI-fuel 7500 watts (T07571). Plan to use a mix of Gasoline and NG as my family's power needs demand. I am in New Orleans. I'll post an update on the other side. For all that are riding it out, hunker down and stay safe!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

stay safe down there!
yea run on NG as long as you can! it is way way lower cost per hour to run than gasoline or LP.

make sure you are taped up on the windows etc.
and yes the thick marine ply wood rocks for these events!
it is water resistant and will take a good beating...

shoot video and take pix for us!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

It’s going to be a big storm, good luck. I think we all are looking forward to some good war stories.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Having witnessed Abacos (Dorian) *185 mph (295 km/h)* ... can assure you tape, boards on windows are useless when pressure drops. In fact, hurricane shutters were totally useless in houses such equipped as window frames started popping out from pressure (while fully protected against flying debris). Next the roofs blew out.

Impact windows 7/16 held out best. Nothing else survived.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea kinda like here with F5 tornado... not much survives in its wake...

I have survived a 200 mph ....
total devastation...
mostly from trash in the air...
just like a BIG grinder for sure..

those grk screws work well if you use a lot of them with fat washer heads.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Louisiana is in bad shape. Heat wave, oppressive humidity, and wide spread outages possible for a month. Have not heard from @LaSwamp. Hope he and the fam are doing alright.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

This underscores having a plan for outages which includes fuel for generator. Particularly if you're in a hurricane prone area.









With Ida leaving nearly 1 million power outages, Louisiana residents now face gas shortages and dwindling supplies | CNN


Hardships are compounding for southeast Louisiana residents days after Hurricane Ida crushed the area: With no electricity service in dangerous heat, families are scrambling to find food and gas as supplies dwindle.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

exmar said:


> This underscores having a plan for outages which includes fuel for generator. Particularly if you're in a hurricane prone area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And oil. Best to change the oil every week if running a generator most of the day.


----------



## Rene (Feb 5, 2021)

exmar said:


> This underscores having a plan for outages which includes fuel for generator. Particularly if you're in a hurricane prone area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





exmar said:


> This underscores having a plan for outages which includes fuel for generator. Particularly if you're in a hurricane prone area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The plan is working! Just a short update as I am on my phone. As my neighbors gensets run out of fuel, I am rocking with NG. I have one room running an AC close to 24/7 so that we can cool down. Fridge is cool, water is stable (no boil water where i am - in the city). Power restoration is making progress. More details when power and internet is restored.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Rene said:


> .. and internet is restored.


During hurricane outages, we always switch to phone hotspot use and while speed is slower, there are no data limits and all devices (phones, laptops, car mobile wifi) continues normal --- this is on AT&T


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Rene said:


> The plan is working! Just a short update as I am on my phone. As my neighbors gensets run out of fuel, I am rocking with NG. I have one room running an AC close to 24/7 so that we can cool down. Fridge is cool, water is stable (no boil water where i am - in the city). Power restoration is making progress. More details when power and internet is restored.


👍, what generator do you have?


----------



## TS NOLA (Sep 2, 2021)

pipe said:


> During hurricane outages, we always switch to phone hotspot use and while speed is slower, there are no data limits and all devices (phones, laptops, car mobile wifi) continues normal --- this is on AT&T


I agree using the cell phone for a hot spot is smart. However this is day #4 in New Orleans post Ida, and AT&T only has 1 MIPS of download speeds. AT&T was down completely for 2 days. Luckily I had a Verizon phone available so hot spotted my regular AT&T phone off of that. Strange times


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Rene said:


> The plan is working! Just a short update as I am on my phone. As my neighbors gensets run out of fuel, I am rocking with NG. I have one room running an AC close to 24/7 so that we can cool down. Fridge is cool, water is stable (no boil water where i am - in the city). Power restoration is making progress. More details when power and internet is restored.


cool glad your NG is still up and running!
look in to elon's sat system for internet...
it is still a work in progress right now...but would work well for this kind of event!

and a sat phone is part of a great plan as well...
cell towers go down and a cell phone is not working...


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

iowagold said:


> cool glad your NG is still up and running!
> look in to elon's sat system for internet...
> it is still a work in progress right now...but would work well for this kind of event!
> 
> ...


I use to travel to England for business from the late 70's through 2001. In the later 90's I would rent a cell phone from the rental car company in England and I could swear those cell phones were satellite connected and did not rely on cell towers. Voda was the cell phone service provider I believe. Ah, the good old days, I miss driving on the "wrong" side of the road 😎.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

The times they are a changing for sure. Just listening to NPR and the big topic was loss of life and damage to Philadelphia and NYC from Ida which traveled inland from La. up there and still had enough strength to do that. It traveled right up the Miss. and Ohio valley and over us, all we saw was 3.5" of rain one night, no outages. Next topic was California fires, head of "CalFire" was quoted as saying that six of California's seven worst fires has happened in the last eleven months. 

Generators are going from "nice to have" to critical.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Anybody heard from Swamp?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

not a word out of laswamp
must be one of the out of touch areas down there....

yea a sat phone would be a part of a great plan, or get in on elon's sat direct internet system.
that and a good gen or power plan and you would be set!
5-10 mbps would be fast enough for most stuff...

*take a look at this site on sat phone rentals!*
*we do not have any interest in this company.
but is a cool idea if you are planning a trip or for events like what is going on right now...

close to $4000 usd for a 2 year prepaid plan... plus a phone. on iridium network...

it will be interesting on how much elons star link will be when it is in full operation.
right now i think it is $150 usd for service plus equipment.
but you can have VOIP phone on it as well as internet as a one stop shop deal...*


----------



## Rene (Feb 5, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> 👍, what generator do you have?


Firman T07571 tri-fuel.


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

Rene said:


> The plan is working! Just a short update as I am on my phone. As my neighbors gensets run out of fuel, I am rocking with NG. I have one room running an AC close to 24/7 so that we can cool down. Fridge is cool, water is stable (no boil water where i am - in the city). Power restoration is making progress. More details when power and internet is restored.


 Good deal! At least this time that didn't turn off the natural gas like they did with Katrina. My job relocated me a few years after Katrina. Got a house full up here in Jackson MS area. Waiting for power to return and they will be able to return home. My sister-in-law traveled into city to clean her refrigerator and I was able to give her 10 gallons of gas in cans to make sure she and my mother-in-law could return back. The gas station lines are long. Owners at one station have AR-15s strapped on chest.


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

iowagold said:


> not a word out of laswamp
> must be one of the out of touch areas down there....


 Tell him to watch out for those gators. Tragic story Louisiana man loses arm, likely killed in alligator attack in Ida floodwaters, officials say | Fox News Slidell is about 20 miles north of New Orleans, suburb.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

wow on the firearms!!
kinda surprised they let them do that in open carry!
good way to get shot in our area of the USA...

yea gasoline is good trading item for sure!
we have one of those trailers that is a gas station on wheels...
we drove up fuel for clients back 3 years when storms hit them bad...
that good karma thing!
we use those for job site re fuel on large equipment...
and is a great investment!
if a person had the warning like they did they could have bought fuel a few hours before it hit...
and stage it some where secure high and dry.
those floods will float large LP tanks!
so if large tank LP is part of your plan make sure they are bolted down to large concrete!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Rene said:


> Firman T07571 tri-fuel.


Duh, it’s in the previous posts. Glad that generator
Is working out for you. Good luck out there.


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

iowagold said:


> wow on the firearms!!
> kinda surprised they let them do that in open carry!
> good way to get shot in our area of the USA...


 Gold, there were 232 car jackings in New Orleans in 2020. Some have been at that station. Police cars have run out of gas. Car jacking have happened in some of the best areas. Same street, about 2 miles away, there is a deli. guy rode up on a moped with an AK-47 and robbed the place a few years back. I'm not sure what the law is, but I assure you the police understand and will not bother the gas station owners, under these conditions. There were a lot of people, no power at the time , no grocery stores open, almost nothing open and down 500 police officers BEFORE Ida. New Orleans police facing 'catastrophic' officer shortage Watch guy firing AK-47 and shoot-out with police car feet away in traffic.


----------

